# Kubato BX25



## TJ1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone own one or used one? Been thinking about buying one for use on our property for minor chores and maintaining a 2 acre food plot. I like this tractor because it is 4wd, has a FEL, and comes with a small back hoe.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 22, 2016)

We have one that we rent. I'm not wild about it, You have to run almost full throttle to have Hydraulic pressure to run the loader & backhoe. The loader arm bent on the second rental. paint is falling off down to bare metal after just 3 years. You will grow to hate their design of the swivel seat for the backhoe. 
For a home owner you may be fine if the price is right.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 22, 2016)

My neighbor has one. Tried moving some gravel with it and decided it ain't for me. My Chinese 35hp tractor works rings around it.


----------



## EJP1234 (Apr 22, 2016)

2acre food plot is huge for a BX22, its undersized for that. Its essentially a large diesel lawn mower with "some" tractor capabilities.


----------



## Lcback (Apr 22, 2016)

My dad has the 22. No back hoe. 
He lets me borrow it. I have been thrilled it goes straight up the steepest slopes for mowing. The FEL has plenty of power for me. It has more power then the tractor has weight. I can concur though that to get much hydrolic power you have to throttle up. I don't know anyone in person that is un happy with theirs. 


Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg13 (Apr 23, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> My neighbor has one. Tried moving some gravel with it and decided it ain't for me. My Chinese 35hp tractor works rings around it.


 But in all fairness you are comparing a 13 hp to a 35 hp. I would hope it would work circles around it.


----------



## TJ1 (Apr 23, 2016)

I started the thread about the BX25, not the BX22.
The 25 comes standard with a FEL as well as a backhoe.
The BX25 has 23 gross HP and 17.7 at the PTO, not 13 hp.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 23, 2016)

I could be wrong, I'll have to check the manual at the shop, I was thinking it was rated at 13 HP.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 23, 2016)

BX22 is 22 hp. BX25 is 23 hp.


----------



## EJP1234 (Apr 24, 2016)

Your right, but either way, its a large glorified diesel lawn tractor and it isnt intended to work a 2ac food plot. 

Its not just the PTO HP you need to pay attention too. Its the 3pt lift capacity in both weight and height. I assume you will be using a tiller or a plow for the food plot. I doubt its high enough to use a pto tiller? Brush hogging? I assume at most a 4' brush hog, but i doubt it. 

My 30hp Kioti looks funny with a 5' woods BB60X, I would assume a BX25 would struggle with a 4'er if its even possible. 

If you arent using it to mow, then step away from a sub compact and look at compact tractors... Its a world of difference. 

A 2acre food plot if very big, its super big for a sub compact.


----------



## EJP1234 (Apr 24, 2016)

I looked up landpride's attachments, Kubota's implement company. They do make implements suited for the BX25...

Again... Being a owner of acerage, around farming all my life, and owning tractors.... Thats not the machine to be working on a 2acre food plot. The implements intended for that machine are micro implements. Its going to take forever, and your going to be beating the living crap out of that tractor for extended periods of time because of it. 

I think you would find the additional cost to go to a compact tractor isnt that much more, and implement expense wouldnt either.... However, you would be saving money in the long run on maintenance and repairs, trust me on that.


----------



## TJ1 (Apr 24, 2016)

If this is to small to manage a 2 acre food plot then how do so many mange the same size plots using ATV's as there power source to pull all the implements? I realize the ATV's might have more HP but I doubt they have the torque of the diesel.


----------



## EJP1234 (Apr 24, 2016)

Get the BX25...

You'll see and wish you listened.

Do you realize how big 2acres is? You do realize those atv's they are using arent using pto equipment, they are dragging extremely light weight cultipackers that arent doing a good job of anything. They are also killing those atv's. 

Again, go ahead and get the BX25... Or spend the same or slightly more for a bigger machine thats actually intended to do what you want it too. The BX25 is a mower with extra capabilities... I could say trust me, but its clear you wont so figure it out on your own then.....

2acres is huge... Actually in mega huge, for a subcompact.


----------



## TJ1 (Apr 24, 2016)

EJP1234 said:


> Get the BX25...
> 
> You'll see and wish you listened.
> 
> ...



Not sure what I will be buying but it won't be till next year anyhow. Been asking around on different forums and so far more people who own them said they were happy than unhappy with them.
Also received feedback that said doesn't matter what tractor I buy in a year will wish I bought a bigger one so the research continues. 
I have no use for a brush hog or lawn mower. Just light road grading, digging holes for planting, moving small stuff around and the food plot.


----------



## EJP1234 (Apr 24, 2016)

You just answered your own question then, you dont need a mower, you need a tractor... So buy a tractor and not a mower.

Im just trying to help you out based on my experience and knowledge. You want a 30hp or so... Its the perfect homeowner tractor.

That BX is going to get the crap kicked out of it working those 2acres. Its essentially comparing a Ranger versus a F150... Can the ranger tow a 30' trailer... Sure, can it do it safely and without damaging itself, no..


----------



## greg13 (Apr 25, 2016)

greg13 said:


> I could be wrong, I'll have to check the manual at the shop, I was thinking it was rated at 13 HP.


Checked it today, I was wrong. 16.1 KW converts to 21.5 HP.
It sucks to get old


----------



## ElmBurner (Apr 26, 2016)

It kind of depends on what crops you are growing and how you are going to use your tractor.  If you are going to cultivate a lot and are a big believer in working the soil over, then you'll need a bigger tractor.  Otherwise, as people have said above, you'll kill your tractor pulling all those implements.  If you just want to turn the sod over once and then you will control weeds with mulch or a plastic barrier and do all the harvesting and stuff by hand, you could just hire someone to do the plowing and use a smaller tractor to handle the rest.

As an example, 2 acres of sweet corn definitely needs a real tractor.  2 acres of melons or berries or more traditional "garden crops" does not.


----------



## StihlKicking (May 14, 2016)

TJ1 said:


> I started the thread about the BX25, not the BX22.
> The 25 comes standard with a FEL as well as a backhoe.
> The BX25 has 23 gross HP and 17.7 at the PTO, not 13 hp.



Just don't be mislead by the gross hp rating. A tractor is really only as strong as the PTO hp rating. It's like a truck motor producing 300 hp and only getting 80% of it to the rear tires only its a lot more crucial when talking about a piece of machinery that is almost constantly put under a load while in operation. Coming from someone who owns several tractors and has much experience with many different makes/models, I wouldn't consider anything less than 50 gross hp apart from a tractor being used to cut grass. The cost/benefit just isn't there for me. I would hate to pay 20k plus for a machine that basically has the same hp as my lawn mower. Granted you can get a little more work from that hp on a tractor thanks to the heavier duty drive line. I will also add that 2 acres is huge on a 50 hp tractor pulling a 6 ft implement. I'm not sure a 23 hp tractor will even pull a 6 foot implement. I like Kubotas but think for the work you've described you would be happier with something bigger.


----------



## TJ1 (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info. If I buy one will look for a 3301. After talking to the local sales guy he told me it doesn't matter what size you buy in a year you will wish you had a bigger one. We don't need a tractor, just think it would be handy to help us around our 42 acres. Doing food plots would be a plus. I know guys who use ATV's for food plot use and they manage.


----------



## Gboutdoors (May 16, 2016)

I have a BX2360 and a BX24 that I use for food plots, firewood cutting, snow removal, bush hogging, wood chipping, trench digging, landscaping, and many other chores on my 18 acre house lot. By the way we do not cut the lawn with either one my wife does that with a hand mower.





I am not farming I am just maintaining our 700' quahog shell driveway, dragging 6-8 cords of wood out per year, making and keeping a few miles of 4' wide trails out back and at our hunting property.

I have a 4' bush hog, tiller, BXM32 chipper/mulcher, front end loader on each, backhoe on the BX22, a removable winch set up for dragging trees out to my trails, 5' back blade, 5' yorkrake, weight box, and best of all a quick hitch.

If all you are looking to do is what I have listed above than I think you would be happy with the BX25. They work great for me as my woods are very over grown and any thing larger would be hard to get around the trees with.

Try renting one for a few hours and then make your choice. It's not alwYs the size of you tool but how you know to use it. I have seen guys that can't get half of what I do with the BX with much larger tractors.







Look the paint is off both my buckets that just shows they know how to work.


I could go on and on but I think you get the point. And yes you will always want a bigger tractor if and when you don't you will be to old to use one.

Ok one more picture but that's it don't ask for any more.


----------



## woodhog73 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for lots of great info in this thread. I've been thinking about a subcompact or compact tractor for sometime now and have picked up great info here.

I'm not planting anything or tilling any soil. I simply want a front loader to use for grading my large gravel driveway, scooping and spreading mulch around the property, and moving firewood and heavy rounds around or out of my woods. So sounds like a subcompact like the BX25 would work well for my needs


----------



## trumpeterb (May 16, 2016)

I just got a BX25 last fall--FEL, backhoe, 60 inch mower deck.  So far, I love it.  I don't use it for farming crops, but I do mow, haul tons of firewood, drag logs, perform light backhoe work, etc. with it.  It has performed very well for me thus far.  The backhoe is not big enough for large jobs, so if you need to do a lot of digging, you are better served to rent an excavator for the day.  The BX25 backhoe is fine for trenching, small rocks and stumps, etc.  I run at around 2700RPM for mowing, and 3000RMP for digging.  The bucket is slow at lower RPM, but not horribly so if you are patient.  Another good thing is that it appears to be great on fuel.


----------



## TJ1 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for confusing me even more I wont be doing any mowing with it. Main uses will be light digging, road grading, and the food plots as well as hauling and moving firewood. Again, this is planned for next year so plenty of time to research and see what is around.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 16, 2016)

I have a rule with power equipment that you use frequently....always go one size bigger than you need.  You'll find a use for the larger size and rarely does anyone regret going bigger unless they have to transport it frequently.  

Besides, manly stuff is more fun when you can make hard work look easy.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Jun 10, 2018)

BrotherBart said:


> My neighbor has one. Tried moving some gravel with it and decided it ain't for me. My Chinese 35hp tractor works rings around it.


Sure, it'll work rings around it, but for how long?


----------



## TJ1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Been awhile since my topic resurfaced. I have gotten serious and been looking at tractors for the past month and plan is to buy one before the end of the year. 
However, have decided to move up to a 40-45 hp model complete with FEL and backhoe.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 10, 2018)

I like renting these loader backhoe type machines. The dealer is very close ,reasonably priced and i don't have any maintenance or repairs.(Or monthly payments). Once i ran spike into the front tire and he didnt charge me a cent. Also i can get the right machine i need for the job. For ditch digging  i like the speed and utility of an excavator on tracks.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 11, 2018)

i'm thinking about an L3750 with a loader and a back hoe... it is probably more than i need for my .49 acre land


----------



## TJ1 (Jun 15, 2018)

My current first choice is a Kioti NX4510 with FEL and backhoe. We are on schedule to buy the end of this year.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 15, 2018)

Dobish said:


> i'm thinking about an L3750 with a loader and a back hoe... it is probably more than i need for my .49 acre land


As nice as they are to have, another thing i like about renting is no maintenance. Oil changes, repairs, it all take time and money. I have about 1.5 acres and i think id run out of work for a full time machine rather quickly.


----------



## forvols (Jun 16, 2018)

If the coming with a backhoe is not a big issue, I say look at the L series botas, I have a L2501/HST/4WD on 17 acres with 5 acres cleared the rest woods. Tractor gets around and works very well in the woods. Drags a 5ft cutter, and boxblade no issues. No mid mount PTO on the L series, but I didn't want that.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 18, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> As nice as they are to have, another thing i like about renting is no maintenance. Oil changes, repairs, it all take time and money. I have about 1.5 acres and i think id run out of work for a full time machine rather quickly.


yeah. my plan would probably be to buy it, use it, then sell it for close to what i paid for it. I don't think it is going to happen though.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 18, 2018)

Dobish said:


> yeah. my plan would probably be to buy it, use it, then sell it for close to what i paid for it. I don't think it is going to happen though.


Thats why i just bought  a brand new John Deere X350. Was looking at used one but anything with under 200 hours on it and just a few years old was just about the price of a new one with Zero hours on it. Besides i wont miss the $60 a month to JD Financing and get a 4YR warranty to boot. Anything used id have to cough up all cash on the spot with no warranty. This will take care of mowing and snow removal. Ill rent for the big  jobs,pipelines ,stump removal ect, that are also hard on equipment.


----------



## Dobish (Jun 18, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Thats why i just bought  a brand new John Deere X350. Was looking at used one but anything with under 200 hours on it and just a few years old was just about the price of a new one with Zero hours on it. Besides i wont miss the $60 a month to JD Financing and get a 4YR warranty to boot. Anything used id have to cough up all cash on the spot with no warranty. This will take care of mowing and snow removal. Ill rent for the big  jobs,pipelines ,stump removal ect, that are also hard on equipment.



I know the owner, and he has let me borrow it from him in the past. He just put a few grand into it, to replace everything, so i know its been recently worked on.  I have a ton of stumps to rip out, a bunch of landscaping and grading to do, and possibly a few sewer lines to dig up. It would be nice to have one on site so i can work on it at my leisure.... after i'm done with it though, it would be too big for plowing my non-existant driveway.  it does do a good job of moving stoves though


----------

